

26 incredibly bizarre aircraft that actually flew - wyclif
http://dvice.com/archives/2011/01/26-incredibly-b.php

======
brk
Some of these lists are an interesting distraction, but I'm far past the point
of clicking 'Next' 25 times just to give them more page views and ad
impressions. These days if at least 50% of the article content isn't on the
first page, I hit Back before my Flash blocker has even had a chance to swat
all the ads.

